

Silicon Valley's Newest Recruiters: Indian Firms - GCA10
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2015/07/07/role-reversal-indias-tech-titans-grab-talent-from-silicon-valley/

======
web3solution
Interesting news. Good to see developing countries also creating opportunities
for developed countries. Thanks to the digital world.

